# Pecans



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

The nephew brought me back 20 pounds of pecans from Georgia . Do I shell them and then food saver them in jars or is there a way to can or water bath them. I have never had so many so really do not know what to do with them.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

They freeze well after shelling. I can pints and half pints of praline 'maple' syrup (really corn syrup with maple flavoring with oven roasted then chopped pecans) for pancakes, got the recipe from the Ball canning recipe book. Pecan pies freeze well also.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

My neighbor froze hers. I don't know how long she had those babies in the freezer, but they rotted/spoiled.
My mom kept hers in the freezer, but they were shelled.

From a website:
Freeze shelled pecans by first wrapping them in plastic freezer bags that you've sealed to keep out the moisture. This will keep the nuts recipe ready for two years. 
So, food saver, then freeze??


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

NUTMEATS, TO CAN (any kind)
Pick over nuts for shells. Spread meats on single layer on a cookie sheet. Bake gently at 250 degrees, about 30 min, stirring occasionally. Fill dry, sterilized jars (pints or half pints) with hot nuts. Leave 1 inch head space. DO NOT ADD WATER OR OTHER LIQUID. Wipe rims, put on hot lids and process 10 min at 5 lbs pressure to seal.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks everybody for your help. I think that I am to try the food saver then in the freezer and also the canning. Canning will probably be indefinite but I also want to see how they freeze.

Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

My parents have quite a few pecan trees and they shell them, seal in a food saver bag and freeze em.

They've always done well but they dont ever go more than a year or two before they are eaten.

My mom always gives big bags of shelled pecans for Christmas, this year when I get mine I think I'm going to try canning them and see how they do.


----------

